# Fridge



## ptrclrk8 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi ALL
How do you know if a fridge is working? 

What about the gas option - how do you know if it is lit properly?

Thanks - apologises but noobie!

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"How do you know if a fridge is working? "
It makes ice and the food and drink get cold.

"What about the gas option - how do you know if it is lit properly? "
When you aren't powering it off mains or 12V and the ice/food/drink etc .... 

Dave


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

1st clue: Your top outside vent should feel warm if you put your hand over the grill

2nd clue: I put a small analogue temp gauge ( bought in a Poundstore or garden centre) in the freezer compartment - so within an hour or so I'd expect to see the ambient temp e.g +10 go down to -say- +4 and over the period of 12 hours I'd expect it to go down to e.g -12.

There are exceptions to these if the outside air temp is very cold e.g -2 or very hot e.g + 24

Harry

PS- Rough numbers only


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

On gas if its an old fridge there is normally a sight glass in the back of the fridge at the bottom corner normally on the left hand side if its lit you should see a blue flame through the sight glass as far as the mains you will get heat out of the top vent and the freezer compartment gets cold.Kev


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

On my old fashioned R212 there is a little window back bottom left inside if you get down low you can see it burning blue flame, Make sure your gas is turned on in three places . 

If the auto ignition restart keeps flashing usually means it's not working. strong winds can keep blowing the flame out but safety cut out will step in, some models wont work if they are out of level. For replacing the jet access obtained by remove the outer bottom vent and you can see the pilot light up, don't be alarmed if the back looks rusty. 
Some older vans Have a switch on the dash that is necessary to flip to get the fridge working in certain mode but not sure which mode. someone will know.
Google for maintenance procedure with make and model number. Make sure you re seal vent with the proprietary no set sealer. A new igniter ive been told is over £80 squids,


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Like me you probably expect it to work/fire up as quickly as an house hold fridge, it doesnt especially on 12v or 230v, it does get colder a little quicker on gas though


----------

